# Intense m16



## Christiaan (7. März 2015)

http://forums.mtbr.com/intense/intense-m16-956206-post11823127.html


----------



## Downhoehl (7. März 2015)

Ich muss ja zugeben, so richtig hübsch finde ich es nicht :-(
Hoffentlich wirklich nur ein Funktionsmuster und in Plastik sieht es dann besser aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christiaan (8. März 2015)

Soll test Mule sein produktion soll full carbon werden


----------



## Christiaan (8. März 2015)




----------



## iRider (8. März 2015)

Erinnert ein bisschen ans M3 Evo. Weniger flächiges Monocoque, luftiger wirkender Rahmen. Eigentlich ganz hübsch. Da 27,5 und Taiwan/China-Carbon aber leider nix für mich.


----------



## Downhoehl (8. März 2015)

iRider schrieb:


> Erinnert ein bisschen ans M3 Evo. Weniger flächiges Monocoque, luftiger wirkender Rahmen. Eigentlich ganz hübsch. Da 27,5 und Taiwan/China-Carbon aber leider nix für mich.


Mir ist er eigentlich zu luftig! Ich mochte immer die dicken Monocoques als M1 und M3 am meisten....


----------



## Christiaan (8. März 2015)

iRider schrieb:


> Erinnert ein bisschen ans M3 Evo. Weniger flächiges Monocoque, luftiger wirkender Rahmen. Eigentlich ganz hübsch. Da 27,5 und Taiwan/China-Carbon aber leider nix für mich.


Du meinst wohl den m6 Evo, das war schon.

Das schwarze gefallt mir sehr, auch in alu, aber wird wohl nur in  Carbon kommen.


----------



## iRider (8. März 2015)

Nein, ich meine das M3 Evo. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/intense/prototype-m3-evo-436705.html
Hatte ein 73 mm Tretlager. Gab glaube ich nur 1-2 Rahmen davon für Matti.


----------



## Christiaan (10. März 2015)

Oh das, den hatte Ich schon vergessen, mann das ist ja lange her, hahahaha


----------



## klana_radikala (15. April 2015)

Wies ausschaut nur in Alu, nix Carbon 

Intressant wäre mal der Preis fürs Komplette und für den Rahmen, auf der Intense Site steht schon alles, nur kein Preis.


----------



## FreerideDD (15. April 2015)

Alu V10


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klana_radikala (15. April 2015)

Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung von Santa und Intense so ansehe siehts für mich eher so aus als ob das Santa dem Intense immer ähnlicher geworden ist, und dann halt zum Karbon-Intense wurde.


----------



## pelikanracer (16. April 2015)

klana_radikala schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung von Santa und Intense so ansehe siehts für mich eher so aus als ob das Santa dem Intense immer ähnlicher geworden ist, und dann halt zum Karbon-Intense wurde.




Ich glaube du bringst es auf den Punkt.....ich würde sagen zum Glück für Santa Cruz, vor allem wenn man ein älteres V10 anschaut


----------



## bachmayeah (9. Juni 2015)

m16 - bald auch in carbon?






Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/DownhillMemes


----------



## PremiumNick (9. Juni 2015)

Wäre auf jednfall mal Zeit


----------



## Jester (10. Juni 2015)




----------



## Downhoehl (10. Juni 2015)

Ich finds leider nicht wirklich hübscher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (6. Februar 2016)

hat einer ne Angabe zum M16 Carbon... insbesondere der Unterschied zum V10 CC würde mich interessieren..


----------



## iRider (6. Februar 2016)

Hast Du den Test/Vergleich in Decline gelesen? Die fanden das V10 besser, allerdings hatte es andere Teile dran. War in der Jan/Feb 2016 Ausgabe.


----------



## bachmayeah (7. Februar 2016)

nope... haste einen link? oder ein foto zu dem bericht 
edit:

http://bluetoad.com/publication/index.php?i=-272102&m=5014&l=1&p=72&pre=#{"page":70,"issue_id":280393}


----------

